# Birds are so funny... (new rescues)



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

So, I don't know if you remember, but I have a chimango at home (click here to check the wiki article). He is recovering from a broken wing. But there is one problem: if he's caged, he won't eat. So I have him in some kind on garden, but it's a small one surrounded by my house walls (my house has two floors) and the neighbour's walls. So basically no cat can get in, but birds can. A dove nests every year over my parent's bathroom window. It is placed on the second floor.

Yesterday, I was checking on the chimango (his name is Tito, by the way) when I suddenly see a little brown thing running around. One of the doves fell. I thought he was the only offspring as I had found a cracked egg on the garden, that looked like a dove egg and was right under the nest. So I rushed to get him before Tito (who is either pretty dumb or knows that he can't catch a bird without a wing). He hadn't even LOOKED at the bird!

I couldn't reach the nest, but I left him over the window. He had feathered wings, so I thought that maybe he could reach the tree which wasn't very far away.

Anyways, just in case he couldn't reach it, I caged Tito. Today I woke up and discovered the dead pigeon . I went to check on Tito and to take him out of the cage when I saw... TWO! Yes,* two little adorable doves*. I take one to the window, and the next day I have two? Whaaat? Hahaha!

So now... they are in my room. It's raining a lot


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how did it die?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

There's a link there, that goes to the thread. A lady brought it very ill and thin. Sadly he did not make it through the night .


----------

